# Belated NGD: Kiesel K8



## simonXsludge (Nov 29, 2015)

Long time no see, guys! 

I just moved from Germany to the US permanently, got married and was pretty busy with all of that, so this NGD has been a long time coming. 

I received this in late August, right in time of my arrival in Tampa, and have played it A LOT since then. It is my 4th 8-string and the best out of all of them, no doubt.

This build came to be after Jeff Kiesel stumbled over my Pickup Shootouts and approached me to test some of his Lithium Pickups prototypes around the Summer last year. I got into that and tried a bunch of them, gave him very thorough feedback, and after a lot of back and fourth he offered to build a guitar for me. Needless to say that I was super pumped, since I had been wanting a Carvin for a while now. This was all pre-Kiesel Editions and before the rebranding to "Kiesel Guitars", so the guitar I chose was a DC800.

I gave Jeff a few specs I really wanted this guitar to have (ash wings, walnut neck of some sort, just one pickup) and asked him to simply do his thing with the rest. He offered to do the Macassar ebony top and also surprised me with the koa stripes for the walnut neck... and for the rest of the build, he kept me in the dark to make the final guitar a surprise. He did tease me with it not being a regular DC800, though, and started putting together the first Kiesel Editions at around the same time, so I figured it was gonna be something along those lines.

And sure enough, I received a killer Kiesel Guitars Kiesel Edition K8!




















































Specs:

-Ash body wings (Antique ash treatment finish)
-Macassar ebony top (Satin finish)
-5p walnut/koa neck (oil finish)
-Ebony fretboard
-Hipshot bridge
-Kiesel Lithium bridge pickup
-Volume pot (in the tone pot position)
-Stainless steel jumbo frets
-Kiesel locking tuners w/ pearl pegs

The guitar sounds amazing acoustically already and very open and transparent in my typical hi gain settings - much more clear than my RG2228A as a matter of fact. These Lithiums remind me a lot of the Lundgren M8, so let that just speak for itself! This guitar plays great, the action was nice and low from the factory, long story short - it's a winner!

I'm gonna work on some clips tomorrow, so stay tuned for that.

I can't thank Jeff enough for giving me the opportunity to work on these pickups with him and having the final model installed in this guitar is awesome! Now excuse me, I have some dissonance to get out of this beast...


----------



## asher (Nov 29, 2015)

Daaaaaaaaaamn that's sexy.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Nov 29, 2015)

I thought you were still waiting on this since you hadn't posted a NGD, awesome to hear it turned out so well.


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Nov 29, 2015)

Awesome axe Simon, can't wait to watch your video


----------



## bloc (Nov 29, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## mphsc (Nov 29, 2015)

Well deserved & it looks beautifully mean.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 29, 2015)

HNGD and Congrats to you and Mrs. Pickups!


----------



## Bdtunn (Nov 29, 2015)

Incredible build


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2015)

Bout time! That is a sweet guitar. TBH the back and neck don't matter to much to me, but that mac ebony top is amazing. And the single pickup on there is super cool.


----------



## bzhan1 (Nov 30, 2015)

damn... that class, those grains, money


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Nov 30, 2015)

congrats on the killer axe!


----------



## saminator (Nov 30, 2015)

That thing is so sexy, it hurts.


----------



## Tisca (Nov 30, 2015)

Love it! 
Just missing the most important photo angle, straight-on, top side where you can see the whole guitar front.


----------



## Chokey Chicken (Nov 30, 2015)

Dark wood is sexy wood. Absolutely gorgeous instrument, and I would love to have one just like it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 30, 2015)

Tisca said:


> Love it!
> Just missing the most important photo angle, straight-on, top side where you can see the whole guitar front.


I only have this older iPhone shot, but there ya go:


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 30, 2015)

Love it. What's the neck profile like? It doesn't look like it has the same chunky shoulders as most DC800 necks.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 30, 2015)

Fantastic top ! Congratulations !


----------



## asher (Nov 30, 2015)

I use the neck pickup way too much for most guitars, but I do think this one in particular (also the Meshuggah models) would be ruined with a neck pickup. IDK why.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Nov 30, 2015)

Probably because the bridge pickup is (kinda) far away from the saddles. 2-hum 8 strings look best with exaggerated pickup placement- bridge pickup right by the bridge, neck pickup near the fretboard's end.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 30, 2015)

Damn, now there's a mighty fine Carvin.

Congrats on the guitar, dude. I'm jealous!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Dec 1, 2015)

holy .... i love the bevels


----------



## AChRush1349 (Dec 1, 2015)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## Mangle (Dec 2, 2015)

Wish I had the cash for something like this. This appears to be a first class instrument and are a group of very inspiring images. Would love to hear a sample of what she sounds like, if you get the chance anytime soon....


----------



## pkgitar (Dec 4, 2015)

I follow you on instagram, and without having checked instagram in a few days I feel weird knowing that this was yours before looking at the username...

HOT STUFF! Love the wood/color scheme.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Dec 4, 2015)

That top is miraculous! Locked n' loaded! Congrats on the new guitar, Simon! Good to have you here in the states, man!


----------



## setsuna7 (Dec 4, 2015)

Congratulations to you and Sandy!! Nice guitar btw!!


----------



## DeathChord (Dec 4, 2015)

Now that is impressive, you must be so inspired when you play on a guitar of that caliber.


----------



## Bearitone (Dec 4, 2015)

Its like all the woods I love in one guitar.


----------



## superheavydeathmetal (Dec 5, 2015)

Wow, that is killer. The finish on the back is a nice touch. It is very unique and eye-catching without being the least bit tacky or gaudy.

What is the scale on this, and how is the clarity of the 8th string?

How do you like the US, so far? Are there any good/bad/ugly cultural differences that you have had to adjust to?


----------



## Andrenighthound (Dec 5, 2015)

Beautiful! I was just wondering what gauge strings you use and tuning? Thanks!


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Dec 5, 2015)

Damn, really love the colours. Such a nice looking guitar, and I bet it sounds just as good.


----------



## shupe13 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wow!


----------



## dhgrind (Dec 29, 2015)

Really enjoy the ash wings on this. All your guitars are awesome to see.
Also find it super cool you helped in the process of the lithium pickups. cant wait to get my V7


----------



## EG1s (Jan 1, 2016)

That wood combo is amazing. I am a fan of natural finishes, and aesthetically this is the nicest C/K I have ever seen. Enjoy it!

Luke


----------

